
BlueKeep ‘Mega-Worm’ Looms as Fresh PoC Shows Full System Takeover - PatrolX
https://threatpost.com/bluekeep-mega-worm-looms-as-fresh-poc-shows-full-system-takeover/145368/
======
PatrolX
It's done, a full RCE has been created that gives privileged remote access to
more than 900,000 exposed endpoints.

Blue Winter is coming.

